# ¡¡¡¡1000 CONGRATULATIONS gotitadeleche!!!!



## Philippa

* CONGRATULATIONS
on 1000 posts!!​ * 
Love Philippa


----------



## ILT

*Gotita, felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!*​ *
 Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos y pensamientos con nosotros.*


----------



## lauranazario

¡Feliz cumplepost, Gotita! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

Got Milk?

Better yet, we've got una

Gotitadeleche!!

 
Since before I walked in the doors of WR for the first time, you have been here, sharing good questions, helpful answers, and a happy spirit.

*Thanks!!

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
*​ 
​


----------



## gotitadeleche

Thank you everybody. I could swear that I looked at my posts just last week and only had about 600----my how the posts fly when you are having fun!!!     It has been a real joy to be part of this family of foreros. I thought I was joining to learn more about Spanish and to my surprise I am learning so much about English!!  

Love to all!!
Goti


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!!  



Alundra.


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!FELICIDADES!!!!

... más que gotita, vales un galón!


*​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gotita: Wow! You have the presence of 2,000 posts!   I'm so happy for you. You were with me and many others when this forum first began, and you're still here. That makes me really happy.   

Congrats, my little drop of milk!


----------



## Papalote

*¡Felicidades, gotita! *

Esperamos  tus próximos 1000 y pico +

P


----------



## Eugin

*  Congratulations, Goti, on your achievement!!!!  *

*Thank you for the time you spend with us to help improve our English!*

*1000 thanks to you for being here!!!  
*
*
Kindest regards!!!
** 



** 
*


----------



## fenixpollo

*...*​**​​...  *Happy Postiversary!*   ...​​*To our very own drop of the sweet stuff!  *​​**​*...*​


----------



## Rayines

*Gotitadeleche, FELICITACIONES !!*


----------



## Eugens

Congratulations Gotita!!!
Happy one thousand!
And thank you for all your help!​


----------



## mari.kit

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!*

*MORE GREAT IDEAS TO COME!!!*

*HAPPY 1000!!*​


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Felicidades en tu 1000 _postiversario_.
(acabo de aprender el palabro de fenixpollo)

Carlos


----------



## Mei

¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!



Mei


----------



## Masood

Well done, Gotitadeleche! You're a well-respected forero.
Thanks for all your help.

Masood.


----------

